# It’s that time again: Support Drive 2010!



## Galahad

Alright, boys and girls, those of you who’ve been around know the drill but here it is for the thousands who’ve joined us in this last year. Two years ago (god, has it really been that long?) we had a couple thousand members and were too large for the free hosting service. Facing lag and outages and arbitrary bandwidth freezes, we threw ourselves on your mercy and begged for a shiny new server to Host the Heresy.

You guys came through in spades! Within weeks we had enough to pay for the server and a couple months of fees.For a while everything was cake…then we started getting big. We EXPLODED that year, gaining TEN THOUSAND members and quadrupling the amount of site traffic we were getting! But while we were growing online, things in the real world were not going so well for Jezlad. Between problems with our ad system, rapidly growing server bills, and paying for some of the kickass features we added that year (namely the adoptable demons, paying for both the coding and the art) the budget was at the breaking point. Jez even had to sell off some of his miniatures to cover bills while he made arrangements for a new job.
Times were tough so we came to you again with our hat in our hands, begging for change. And once again, you guys really came through. Subscriptions, donations and words of support came pouring in, giving us the support we needed to carry on and keep the site growing.

Now it’s a year later and we come to you again, to beg for money (Though now it’s no longer grovelling, it’s a tradition!). It’s been a big year at Heresy. We’ve grown a lot, added a lot of exciting new features. We added the Adoptables and updated it twice, (Daemons and now Nids!), installed a new awards system, launched the wargaming club registry and did some cool name generators. We also added literally thousands more members and more than doubled our site traffic!

This year is going to be even bigger! We’ve added a huge new blog to the formerly vestigial front end of the site, packed with news, reviews and helpful new articles (expect it to become massive over this coming year)! We’re launching the amazing new Heresy Combat Calculator (powered by HAMulator), which is bound to be a household name in the online 40k community by year’s end. And to top it off, there are plans in the works for at least two more major new features we’re going to try and get out this year (in addition to updates to the HCC and adoptables and other site features).

Unfortunately, all this growth and cool new features doesn’t come cheap. Just like that first time we came to plead for your help, we’re in dire need of a server upgrade. Heresy has gotten too big for its britches once again, and the upgrade is going to end up nearly doubling our monthly expenses (and by ‘our’ expenses, I mean Jezlad’s expenses), and that’s not counting money to pay off coders and artists for the new features and updates.
In short: as always, WE NEED YOUR HELP!

If you want to keep Heresy going, help us kick our way up to the top of the heap (we’re already #2 in the UK, it’s time to cross the pond and become a top US site as well!), and add some really awesome new stuff, just Become a Supporter Today! For less than a bottle of Coke a month you can show your support for one of the best, fastest growing (and coolest) wargaming websites on the net.


As always, anyone who becomes a supporter gains immediate access to the exclusive Endgame forum (who do you think has been beta testing our awesome new features?), gets a huge dose of rep from yours truly, banishes annoying ads from their screen, gains a sweet custom title, bigger avatar and swanky blue username, and a cool supporters only image bar for their sig!












And if that’s not enough, anyone who contributes above and beyond their supporter dues gets an even bigger dose of rep, the awesome donors-only sig bar (with extra skulls!),












and if you’re one of the people who contributes a significant amount over their dues you’ll be awarded the lovely Tithe of the Faithful medal












Come on, guys! Medals, respect, rep bonuses, cool supporter features and the satisfaction of being part of something as awesome as Heresy? Who wouldn’t shell out a couple bucks for all that?


Please, lend your support today!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Once again, paid my dues to this fantastic site. I'm more than happy to help Heresy Online because it really has changed my hobby.

Here's to another great year of Heresy Online.

Also, if I have anything spare towards the end of the drive, I'll throw it in too :victory:


----------



## wombat_tree

Hmm.....I will think about becoming a subscriber (especially because the exchange rate is really low at the moment so I don't have to pay to much ). It is a worthy cause and it isn't much out of my wallet. I will check how much my parents owe me and if I have enough to buy Call of Duty 5, Starcraft II and an extra $20-30 or so dollars to become a subscriber then we might just end up with a blue wombat .

EDIT: What is this HAMulator you speak of? It interests me...


----------



## Daniel Harper

Just become a subscriber last month and now you want more money?
Just kidding, more than happy to support a website I visit everyday.

EDIT - The deed is done


----------



## Asmodeun

Now I feel guilty posting humour here without financially suporting the sight, but Gal, with the glossary , We Need Your Help! translates to World Eaters Need Your Help!:shok:

I'm on to you:laugh:


----------



## Svartmetall

Things are a tad tight in the immediate aftermath of buying a house, but I chucked in some decaying doubloons


----------



## 18827

how can we not help the best site on the web.


----------



## Zodd

As always, a pleasure :victory:


----------



## Azkaellon

Well i Suggest the forum gets together and Returns all ploss Empty's.......that should be about 3000 dollars.........maybe hire out katie as a bodyguard\assassin?

On that note i might have to become a supporter.......


----------



## Katie Drake

Alright, signed up for my first recurring subscription. Every month I'll be donating a small amount.

Go Heresy go! :good:

Katie D


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Well i Suggest the forum gets together and Returns all ploss Empty's.......that should be about 3000 dollars.........


har...har...har...

I threw in the remaining 10 pounds in my Paypal account for Heresy. Always glad to help out more. 

CP


----------



## Vaz

I'll drop some more cash by when I get the chance 

Just about to sign up as a subby.


----------



## newt_e

Done. I was wondering if this would come up this year...


----------



## Setite

As soom as some of my stuff on ebay sells, I'll be helping out


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I'll donate as much as I can when I've bought a load of Tau


----------



## HOBO

Happy to do my bit..we all share this site, so why not the burden.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Donated :victory:. Viva la Heresy! All the Best guys!


----------



## bitsandkits

paid up for another year, great site as always guys keep up the good work


----------



## Svartmetall

*SUBS FOR THE SUB GOD!*


----------



## shaantitus

extra 20. the tally on the frontpage is still showing zero though?


----------



## Boc

As soon as someone orders my soul from Ebay I'll throw the proceeds this way


----------



## ItsPug

Paid for my subscription last week so not much left in the paypal account, but donated it anyway.


----------



## Dagmire

After having posted in the 2009 supporters page i found my way here :blush:
Forgot my subscription ran out so i am back for another year.
D


----------



## Svartmetall

Dagmire said:


> After having posted in the 2009 supporters page...


_Do_ try to keep up, 007


----------



## LTP

all done just been paid so that was good timing.


----------



## xXRich07Xx

I wonder how large that userbase number would be if the admins deleted every account that hasn't been logged into for 2 years.


----------



## unxpekted22

xXRich07Xx said:


> I wonder how large that userbase number would be if the admins deleted every account that hasn't been logged into for 2 years.


It seems like quite a few people find their way back to the hobby after some years and return to heresy to get caught back up on recent events and such, so i guess that would be one downside for doing that. If they find people with lots of multiple accounts or w/e i guess that would be fine though.


As for the donation I threw in an extra $16 on top of my monthly subscription. like some others have said, I am definitely willing to give some money to a site that gives me something to do everyday.:good:


----------



## Galahad

xXRich07Xx said:


> I wonder how large that userbase number would be if the admins deleted every account that hasn't been logged into for 2 years.


19,819 (out of 22,546) smartarse 

So still, roundabout 20 thousand members. 

Because Heresy is awesome. As are our members!

Thanks (and reps) to everyone who;s donated or subscribed. Don't forget to pick up your awesome sig tags from the first page

And don't worry if the bar on the main page doesn;t register right away. It only checks every few hours, if I recall.


----------



## Daniel Harper

Glad to donate, will do so again after my next pay check. I'm after that medal. :laugh:


----------



## xXRich07Xx

Galahad said:


> 19,819 (out of 22,546) smartarse
> 
> So still, roundabout 20 thousand members.


Why am I a smart arse for wanting to know the actual number of active members on this board?

I'm still relatively new here and don't exactly have a good idea of the true traffic flow as I don't visit here everyday.

I could tell within the first week that miniwargaming's forum was crap after seeing the vast majority of sections hadn't been replied to in weeks.

Site traffic gives me a good idea of what type of feedback, help and suggestions I can get since I just began this hobby last month.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

xXRich07Xx said:


> Why am I a smart arse for wanting to know the actual number of active members on this board?
> 
> I'm still relatively new here and don't exactly have a good idea of the true traffic flow as I don't visit here everyday.
> 
> I could tell within the first week that miniwargaming's forum was crap after seeing the vast majority of sections hadn't been replied to in weeks.
> 
> Site traffic gives me a good idea of what type of feedback, help and suggestions I can get since I just began this hobby last month.


sorry for the misunderstanding. Gal's very proud about his numbers.  

Anyways, we're glad to have you with us, always glad to see new members joining. I hope you'll keep on posting, because new members is what keeps Heresy going strong. :victory:

CP


----------



## xXRich07Xx

Pardon me for being inquisitive and a bit paranoid, as I've stumbled into one too many "popular" forums with inflated numbers that were pure crap.

I am happy to say that I am extremely pleased with my stumbling across this website. =D 
Everyday there is fresh new content to peruse and the members understanding and passionate (sometimes heated) discussion of the content is extremely heartening. =D


----------



## Commissar Ploss

xXRich07Xx said:


> Pardon me for being inquisitive and a bit paranoid, as I've stumbled into one too many "popular" forums with inflated numbers that were pure crap.
> 
> I am happy to say that I am extremely pleased with my stumbling across this website. =D
> Everyday there is fresh new content to peruse and the members understanding and passionate (sometimes heated) discussion of the content is extremely heartening. =D


glad to hear you're enjoying yourself mate. 

CP


----------



## Galahad

xXRich07Xx said:


> Why am I a smart arse for wanting to know the actual number of active members on this board?


My apologies. I should have added a  smiley in there. I really didn't mean it to sound that harsh.

Though you have to admit, prodding me about my numbers did come off a bit like you were taking the piss. So I might've been a little defensive as well.

But as Plossy said, I'm very proud of the site and our members.



> I'm still relatively new here and don't exactly have a good idea of the true traffic flow as I don't visit here everyday.
> 
> I could tell within the first week that miniwargaming's forum was crap after seeing the vast majority of sections hadn't been replied to in weeks.
> 
> Site traffic gives me a good idea of what type of feedback, help and suggestions I can get since I just began this hobby last month.


Perfectly understandable. I'm sure Jezlad can give you a better idea of our numbers, but we are one of the fastest growing 40k messageboards on the net. We are (if I recall correctly) #1 (or maybe #2 again I'm not sure) in the UK, and I'm pretty sure we're in the top five or ten in the US. Sorry for the lack of exactness, but as I said, Jez is the one who really keeps on top of this. I just pester him for numbers every year when the time comes to hold our hat out :grin:



xXRich07Xx said:


> Pardon me for being inquisitive and a bit paranoid, as I've stumbled into one too many "popular" forums with inflated numbers that were pure crap.
> 
> I am happy to say that I am extremely pleased with my stumbling across this website. =D
> Everyday there is fresh new content to peruse and the members understanding and passionate (sometimes heated) discussion of the content is extremely heartening. =D


Fully understandable. There's a lot of forums out there that are pure crap. I'm glad to hear that you;ve been enjoying your time at Heresy though. I used to hit up several different boards before I really got into Heresy. In the last couple years I haven't bothered posting anywhere else. I'm not saying that because I'm an admin either. I haven't always been second in command here.

Some of our older members can probably recall a time back when I had a boring white nametag and was infamous for getting into heated squabbles in the rules section. But I spent enough time here and contributed enough that I got noticed and asked to join the mod team. After that I just kept contributing and contributing and eventually I ended up here next to Jez, all because of how much I love this community. Lord knows it isn't for the money, because I don't get any. Hell, I still pay my membership dues and donate extra even though I already get the advantages


----------



## Styro-J

Galahad said:


> .... was infamous for getting into heated squabbles in the rules section....


Isn't that a weekly thing for you? :biggrin:

I've done what I can!


----------



## Churlton

A small recompense, gladly given for the advice, ideas, help and discussions regularly received.
Thanks to all


----------



## Razagel

Even though I don't post much, I read a lot so I took a 1-year subscription  

Keep up the great work !!!!


----------



## tu_shan82

Hey Gal, just donated 10GBP on top of my regular subscription.


----------



## lordjerry777

i wold give some but im only 12 and dont get an alowance big enough for minis and heresy online 



ps only 5 bucks a week


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

8 bloody months :ireful2: then i shall obtain my magic plastic card :biggrin: and my earnings will gladly be yours...well the subscription anyway...the drive will be over :no: ah well better later than never :good:

Grish


----------



## Commissar Ploss

lordjerry777 said:


> i wold give some but im only 12 and dont get an alowance big enough for minis and heresy online
> 
> 
> 
> ps only 5 bucks a week


:laugh: no worries mate, we won't hold it against you. lol

CP


----------



## Boc

All my money are belong to you?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Subscribed and Donated, it's a worthwhile cause no doubt :clapping:

Jez'll be saying: All your money are belong to us!

Grish


----------



## Red Corsairs

Will donate some cash this weekend when I get the chance .


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Subscribed and Donated, it's a worthwhile cause no doubt :clapping:
> 
> Jez'll be saying: All your money are belong to us!
> 
> Grish


Money went through today. Happy to be supporting such a good community k:

Grish


----------



## tu_shan82

I saw that the donations have started to slow down so I donated another 10GBP. C'mon Guys and Gals, if you enjoy the site and get something out of it, whether that's help creating a winning army list, constructive criticism and advice on your painting skills or info on what's rumored to be coming out of the GW manufactorium over the coming months, then subscribe. And if you're already a subscriber, then make an additional donation, and if you've already made a donation, then why not make another one. Heresy Online needs YOU.


----------



## LTP

tu_shan82 said:


> I saw that the donations have started to slow down so I donated another 10GBP. C'mon Guys and Gals, if you enjoy the site and get something out of it, whether that's help creating a winning army list, constructive criticism and advice on your painting skills or info on what's rumored to be coming out of the GW manufactorium over the coming months, then subscribe. And if you're already a subscriber, then make an additional donation, and if you've already made a donation, then why not make another one. Heresy Online needs YOU.



Agreed. Everytime pay day comes around i give a little more. See if you guys can too. Skip a couple of coffees or a magazine and try and donate


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I shall probably donate over the next couple of months, since thats the only time I get money. I've got a lot to pay for over the next couple of weeks. I know I've probably said it before. But I actually will when I get a spare tenner.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Debated over coughing up some cash for this and finally said fuck it. I spend enough time on Heresy I should donate some cause ... to hell with warseer and libraim online. This site kicks their ass.:grin:


----------



## Tossidin

I love this site, and it is by far the best forum anywhere, so I will donate some. My problem is that I am a little sceptic to give all my bank info on paypal (even though I shouldn't be), and have to make that work first 

Well, payday tomorrow, let's see what I can cough up


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Paypal is alot safer than alot of the other internet shit you can do.


----------



## High_Seraph

i definately will donate some around the first week of july as this site has helped out more than once and is a great atmosphere and no bs that other sites have in spades.


----------



## shaantitus

Added another 20 GBP. Not much but hope it helps. Pushes the total over 900 too. Hope you guys get some more soon.


----------



## Zanrian

Incoming... More bucks for the Heresy. :biggrin:


----------



## nocturnalK

There we go my first online subscription


----------



## High_Seraph

yay first donation! now iim broke again, god damn taxes and rent and food and GW for taking all my money! not heresy its a great site and i hope its around forever.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

woot! first donation!


----------



## Zaden

Definitely going to throw my support for another year! This site is amazing..keep up the great work! =)


----------



## PapaSmurf124

I am so happy I found this site a few months back, Here is my years subscription. Good luck making it the rest of the way!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

PapaSmurf124 said:


> I am so happy I found this site a few months back, Here is my years subscription. Good luck making it the rest of the way!


we're glad that you found us mate. hope to see you here for a while. 

CP


----------



## newt_e

Just sent another 100 GBP to help the total on it's way.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

We're almost there! Let's keep the drive going! :yahoo:

CP


----------



## LTP

Commissar Ploss said:


> We're almost there! Let's keep the drive going! :yahoo:
> 
> CP


Woo  I cant remeber how much ive sent now but its payday tommorrow so expect some more


----------



## ROT

Snap! I get some money within the next few days! I shall be donating a small fee of what i can )


----------



## LTP

...and the deed is done. I love payday


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Just contributed a bit more, to keep this Gravy-train a-rollin'!

CP :yahoo:


----------



## the-ad-man

just threw some of the deposit on my house your way  treasure it


----------



## Commissar Ploss

_"With a rebel yell! He cried MORE MORE MORE!!!"_ :yahoo:

CP :wild:


----------



## World Eater XII

In the midnight hour she cried MORE MORE MOREEEE!


----------



## CaptainFatty

I've taken a lot from this site so i thought i should give some back. Enjoy.


----------



## ROT

Subscription continued!


----------



## jondoe297

I also have joined! This site has been extremely helpful and I am glad too help!


----------



## ckcrawford

Great Website. I just wish I could give more.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

_doooo it! doooo it! doooo it!_ :wild: 

lol 

CP


----------



## IntereoVivo

re-upped. 

Hopefully I'll have a bit of extra cash at the end of Sept that I can throw in.


----------



## Zodd

The Subscription was renewed and a donation took place as well


----------



## CLT40k

Donated yesterday (1 yr) I got a cool little supporter bar under my name... I spend way too much time on this site.... so it's only fair that I give a little back. Thanks for hosting...


----------



## ckcrawford

I just put in what was left. We destroyed that drive you heretics! What we did was definitely heretical.

Edit: still haven't got my rep, which is also heretical. hahaha


----------



## ROT

Still says £40 to go! I wanted to be the one to stick on that last Fiver!


----------



## newt_e

ROT said:


> Still says £40 to go! I wanted to be the one to stick on that last Fiver!


If you pay the final £40, then you'd also be the one to do the last £5...


----------



## shaantitus

Renewed sub for 2 more years.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

Just paid for a 1 year subscription for a site that IMO has high value for the amount of information I gather from it. The members aren't too bad either. uke::grin:


----------



## Baron Spikey

You've both gotten your rep ala Galahad's wishes :wink:


----------



## SGMAlice

Not to be pissy here, by any means, but i didn't get afore mentioned Rep.
Maybe i posted my 'I'm a supporter now' post in the wrong place?
Its on this page: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9654&page=6

Forgive my seeming a bit pretentious or moany or whatever.:grin:

SGMAlice


----------



## Baron Spikey

You've got the rep, sorry about the message that came with it- I started to type a female oriented one but I hit enter by accident and it automatically put on the one I used for the 2 guys above.


----------



## SGMAlice

Baron Spikey said:


> You've got the rep, sorry about the message that came with it- I started to type a female oriented one but I hit enter by accident and it automatically put on the one I used for the 2 guys above.


Not to worry 

SGMAlice


----------



## Svartmetall

I'm probably going to be forced into redundancy soon, but fuck it - just put in £39.92 to get us to £1,500


----------



## Viscount Vash

Svartmetall said:


> I'm probably going to be forced into redundancy soon, but fuck it - just put in £39.92 to get us to £1,500



Nice and tidy eh Svart?

Sorry to hear the possible redundancy news and I hope it does not come to pass.


----------



## jondoe297

Not to join in the grabber brigade but I too never got my delicious rep, although to be fair I now have by mentioning it!?
P.s good site!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Repped.


I Can't give Svartmetall his reppage as I recently did for his awesome Nurgle stuff.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Viscount Vash said:


> Repped.
> 
> 
> I Can't give Svartmetall his reppage as I recently did for his awesome Nurgle stuff.


Oh yeah I forgot to post, I already slung as much rep as I could (26) at Svart for his contribution.


----------



## ROT

jondoe297 said:


> Not to join in the grabber brigade but I too never got my delicious rep, although to be fair I now have by mentioning it!?
> P.s good site!


 Don't worry dude, I'm still waiting for mine; But It's not important- It'll come when it comes :3 I'm sure the Mods have better things to do than constantly repping people all the time! :laugh:


----------



## Baron Spikey

rep given monkey face


----------



## ROT

Thanks, Fish brains.

:laugh:

When will the bar at the top update, Still says £39 off, Does it auto-update?  Can't wait till it's hit the full bar!

Done so well; When i joined the forums, a short few months ago, We were £500 off. So kudos to everyone :3


----------



## Baron Spikey

I think, and this is just a guess, that Jez has to manually update it and he hasn't been on in a few days (or at least he hasn't noticed we've now actually reached 100%).


----------



## gen.ahab

Wait... we get rep for supporting? lol Heresy, I demand my slice of the pie!


----------



## Zodd

ROT said:


> Don't worry dude, I'm still waiting for mine; But It's not important- It'll come when it comes :3 I'm sure the Mods have better things to do than constantly repping people all the time! :laugh:


Very well expressed ROT, i'm also patiently and with becoming modesty waiting my time out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Zodd said:


> Very well expressed ROT, i'm also patiently and with becoming modesty waiting my time out.


i've got you covered mate. 

CP


----------



## jondoe297

Zodd said:


> Very well expressed ROT, i'm also patiently and with becoming modesty waiting my time out.


But surely mentioning it there is a subtle cry out of look at me no!? .... exactly we all love the rep, in my defence I did join up a while back and did wait patiently and then noticed other peoples shout outs and thought yer cool!
But neverless the important thing is the site and it being supported by its users! So big thumbs up to heresy and all the supporters! This site is top notch!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just paid the 15 GBP to become a supporter for 12 months.
Its the least i can do to give back to the Heresy community.


----------



## Bubblematrix

I finally decided it was time to join the ranks of supporters, this is the best board out there for 40k and long may it stay that way


----------



## Worldkiller

It feels good to donate to this forum, even if i couldn't summon up the amount i really wanted to.


----------



## Svartmetall

Baron Spikey said:


> I think, and this is just a guess, that Jez has to manually update it and he hasn't been on in a few days (or at least he hasn't noticed we've now actually reached 100%).


Someone poke Jez and remind him to update it then...too engrossed in his donkey pr0n collection to pay attention to fiscal matters


----------



## ROT

Maybe it's all a scheme to trick more people into donating £39!?

If I disapear for a few days, It's because Vash has bundled me into his van to hide the truth..

Heresy is secretly a CIA money making scheme! .

Or something along those lines; But yeah, Lets see that bar hit 100%!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ROT said:


> Maybe it's all a scheme to trick more people into donating £39!?
> 
> If I disapear for a few days, It's because Vash has bundled me into his van to hide the truth..
> 
> Heresy is secretly a CIA money making scheme! .
> 
> Or something along those lines; But yeah, Lets see that bar hit 100%!


not quite mate... we barely break even with these drives. This is what helps us fund the new features like the Heresy Combat Calculator for example. Things that we hope to be able to provide for a long time yet. and continue to develop more.


----------



## ROT

I wasn't being serious. I don't care what Heresy spends the money on; I'm happy to donate to it, Because I love it! 

If you don't break even, just try raising 1,750; or whatever, I'm sure the generosity of Heresy knows no limits.

:biggrin:


----------



## Burias

Happy and willing to donate what I can, even after the drive ends, just wish I could afford more (I need to save some money for my 40K novels hehehe). Thanks for everything and keep up the good work.


----------



## shaantitus

Family situation has changed. Financial situation looks like it is going to improve big time, donated $100.


----------



## ckcrawford

Donated... a lot... lol, hope it helps though. 15 pounds every month since my subscription. :so_happy:


----------



## ROT

Great to see a huge green bar at the top now! 

Anyone know if there's a current Heresy Donation record? 

Or any rumours of new 'stuff' coming to Heresy!? :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ckcrawford said:


> Donated... a lot... lol, hope it helps though. 15 pounds every month since my subscription. :so_happy:


you're a winner in my book! :drinks:

CP


----------



## Burias

Love the site and am happy to subscribe and donate what I can. However, (and I hate to complain here) I never received my rep boost from subscribing, and Ive been a faithful donor since July. No biggie, just something Ive noticed. Again, keep up the good work.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Duly Repped.


----------



## ROT

What happens to the money donated after the support drive finished, may I ask?

Just curious as to whether it goes towards next year's costs, to new developments or if it goes into the mod's back pockets :laugh: (I wouldn't complain if it did, don't worry :wink

I'm also kind of hoping I don't get taken down for asking too many questions. :laugh:

But as I say; If it's none of my business, I don't mind - Just curious.


----------



## Viscount Vash

The majority of the raised cash goes on server fees, sometimes a little will go to pay somebody for some programming project.

Unfortunately Mod capes don't have back pockets so it never ends up there, we do it all for love, glory or self flagellation.


----------



## Serpion5

Viscount Vash said:


> Unfortunately Mod capes don't have back pockets so it never ends up there, we do it all for love, glory or self flagellation.


... You still wear pants though, right? Don`t they have pockets?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Serpion5 said:


> ... You still wear pants though, right? Don`t they have pockets?


Pants? Pfffft.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Serpion5 said:


> ... You still wear pants though, right? Don`t they have pockets?


Yes, over the tights like Super heros....

....oh your American, you mean trousers.

Sorry, a while back Senior Mods were called SuperMods ( Forum Setting not choice) Lots of naff jokes about Mod Capes ensued.

All silliness aside the only staff perks we get are the ability to help members or bollock them and a sub forum where we do nothing but talk about you all............wait I mean discuss forum business and day to day details of running the site.

I think its fair to say that being a Mod has actually cost most a bit of cash at sometime or other and there was a stage where Jezlad was selling his armies to pay server fees. Hence the server drives starting.

Heresy certainly doesn't make a profit of any kind.


----------



## ROT

He sold all his armies for the site?

Damn; Respect to him - What a warrior. :shok: I'd donate to the 'let Jezlad buy back his armies' fund. :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

we staff, we're quite depraved souls... I'm an axe-weilding, redbearded viking (and second only to Jez, the sexiest around.) tbh, i was looking forward to the title of SupMod...oh well... but senior mod is an equally "esteemed" title. I'm a fan of kilts and the occasional pair of trousers. we really do talk about nothing but you silly people. and show off our muscles. oh yeah, and whatever Vash said. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Viscount Vash said:


> Yes, over the tights like Super heros....
> 
> ....oh your American, you mean trousers.
> 
> Sorry, a while back Senior Mods were called SuperMods ( Forum Setting not choice) Lots of naff jokes about Mod Capes ensued.
> 
> All silliness aside the only staff perks we get are the ability to help members or bollock them and a sub forum where we do nothing but talk about you all............wait I mean discuss forum business and day to day details of running the site.
> 
> I think its fair to say that being a Mod has actually cost most a bit of cash at sometime or other and there was a stage where Jezlad was selling his armies to pay server fees. Hence the server drives starting.
> 
> Heresy certainly doesn't make a profit of any kind.


What?! I`m not American, I`m Australian. Where in my profile does it paint me as one of those fu... delightful chaps... :wink:


And all hats off to Jez for having that level of conviction. FOR HERESY, I SHALL DONATE MORE! :wild:



Commissar Ploss said:


> we staff, we're quite depraved souls... I'm an axe-weilding, redbearded viking (and second only to Jez, the sexiest around.) tbh, i was looking forward to the title of SupMod...oh well... but senior mod is an equally "esteemed" title. I'm a fan of kilts and the occasional pair of trousers. we really do talk about nothing but you silly people. and show off our muscles. oh yeah, and whatever Vash said.
> 
> CP


Well Ploss, it would seem that my suspicions were right all along. You mods and your lax attitude towards pants are an inspiration yet horror all at once.

I mean, I`m inspired by your dedication to Heresy, yet horrified that you (ESPECIALLY you Ploss) would even contemplate wearing a kilt?! 


Anyways, that donation...


----------



## Johnse

Just joined today, and have had some great help and responses already!

I’m so impressed with the site that I’ve signed up for a monthly reoccurring subscription after only a few hours. 
Cheers guys for making this that place it is! I hope to waste many happy hours on this site! :so_happy:

P.S. - Couldn’t see a 2011 Support Drive Thread, so sorry if I posted in a wrong place or “Necroed”


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Im just waiting on a cheque then I'll be sending my money on the way to Heresy


----------



## Doelago

Johnse said:


> Just joined today, and have had some great help and responses already!
> 
> I’m so impressed with the site that I’ve signed up for a monthly reoccurring subscription after only a few hours.
> Cheers guys for making this that place it is! I hope to waste many happy hours on this site! :so_happy:
> 
> P.S. - Couldn’t see a 2011 Support Drive Thread, so sorry if I posted in a wrong place or “Necroed”


Nice to see new people enjoying the site! :victory:


----------



## Kalshinko

Hmmmmm.........basically 25 dollars, ok you got me.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Got me too, glad to help. I know the support "drive" was over. But you're always gonna get my support!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Just sent mine in


----------



## newt_e

Do we need to do one of these for this year?


----------



## Viscount Vash

This thread was started last May, so it has not quite been a full year yet.


----------



## Boc

I sold one of my testicles to science to pay for my donation last year... don't know if I'll be able to sacrifice the other in the name of the Dark Gods.


----------

